# Upcoming Catfish events!



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Folks, just a reminder, the SW Ohio Catfish Club is hosting our September Tourney this next Saturday, September 26th, at the Tanners Creek ramp on the Ohio River ( Lawrenceburg Indiana) 

We launch at 5:00 PM sharp and weigh in at Midnight. This is an "Open" event and all are welcome! Please pass the word.

We still are limiting to 2 rods per person and 4 rods max per boat, teams can be 1,2 or 3 members ( still limited to 4 rods in the boat) 4 cats over 14" and all Blue Cats must be over 24" to bring to weigh in, all blues and flatties MUST be released!! All cats must be alive at weigh in. Entry is $30 per boat with 85% payback.

Last point, if you only have an Ohio License, you must fish above the Rt 275 Bridge, that is about 1 mile upriver from the ramp.


As always, I welcome any calls, emails or questions!


Upcoming events: 
October 3rd, SWOCC tourney at CJ Brown Lake, Springfield Ohio, this is a DAYTIME tourney, from 8:00 am to 3:00 pm

October 10th, Ohio Hills CC OPEN at Ohio River, Point Pleasant, WV. 8:00 am - 3:00 pm

October 17th, Catfish Masters of America, Tanners Creek, Lawrenceburg, Indiana, 8:00 am - 4:00 pm

November 7th, SWOCC Ohio River, Public Landing/Cincinnati, 8:00 am - 3:00 pm

Please pass the word on these great events!

Regards,
Mark Blauvelt President, SWOCC
( 937) 974-2908


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

This will be a good event guys. Lots of good prizes to be given away and its the last night tournament of the year for the SWOCC.


----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

Might have to drag dad out for that one, it's pretty close and a good stretch of water to fish.


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

FWIW the I-275 bridge is about 3 miles upriver from the mouth of Tanners Creek.

I emailed the club with a question about the number of rods but you just clarified that so you don't have to respond to my email. If I can get the boat ready I'll try to come down.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I won't be there but being the current VP of the club I really hope everyone knows the IN/KY/OH license deal. *Please, please, please discuss this before launching.*


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Just a reminder, the tourney starts at 5:00PM tomorrow night ( Saturday) , Pre event meeting at 4:40 so make sure you are there early enough to have the boats put it by then. FYI a bass tourney is running until 3:30 or so so the ramp may be crowded when you get there with lots of boats coming out but it should clear up pretty quick after that. 
Any questions, dont hesitate to call my cell, 
Mark (Salmonid) 937-974-2908


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

How did the tournament go? What were the results? Wish I could have been there.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

So what were the results?


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Mark is supposed to post the results. We had 9 boats show up. Half way through the night we had a storm roll up so that was fun to say the least.

Here are some pictures:

Member here on OGF "Ken G" took first place and big fish - he weighed in 3 flatheads biggest being 39.6 pounds which is also a SWOCC new club record.










2nd place went to a father and daughter team they weighed in 4 fish 3 blues and a channel










3rd place went to Team Bundy with 28 pounds they had 1 channel, 1 blue, and 2 flatheads


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

More Pics:


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Here are the results, sorry so long, been a busy camper today!

9 teams, river at pool, slightly rising through the evening, half the tourney was in a steady rain and involved a 2 hr lightning storm so hats off to everyone for sticking it out, it was a tough night for fishing but all the teams caught some fish. 

1st 3 fish Ken Glatthaar ( fished by himself even) with 57 lbs even including the BIG FISH, a real beauty of a flathead at 39.6 oz !! A new SWOCC Record!!

2nd Shane Lewis w/his daughter with 4 fish, 3 blues and a channel for 46.6 lbs and included a nice 18.8 lb blue 

3rd Team Bundy with 4 fish, 1 blue, 1 channel and 2 flatheads for 28.0 lbs

4th Team Kitsinni with 4 fish, all channels for 25.0 lbs

5th Team Collins with 1 fish, a nice 13.8 lb flathead

6th Mike/Jenny Berning, 2 fish, a channel and a flattie for 5.6 lbs

7th Elkins/Thomas with 1 flathead, 5.2 lbs 

8th Blauvelt/Lin with 1 flathead, 2.4 lbs

9th Mckinney/Halsey Left early due to lightning 

I look forward to everyone who can make next saturdays event at CJ Brown, from 8:00 am - 3:00 pm

Salmonid


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

??? Just wondering. LOL 

UFM82


----------

